# Ever seen a rackahoyts?



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Yeah...I resemble that remark.


----------



## La Wildman (Mar 9, 2010)

*Mathews*

No but i have a rack of Mathews!!!!!......:mg:.....and a Black Widow PSR II


----------



## LoneEagle0607 (Jan 15, 2008)

pragmatic_lee said:


>


 Hopefully it won't be long before my lonesome Hoyt can join the party


----------



## super* (Jan 26, 2008)

they are the feild bows of choice


----------



## TNMAN (Oct 6, 2009)

A rack for drilling and a rack for killing. Now don't anybody go posting a rack for thrilling, as this is a family forum.

Two Hoyts with "wrong sided" back bars and two without back bars. Not your typical group.


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

TNMAN said:


> A rack for drilling and a rack for killing. Now don't anybody go posting a rack for thrilling, as this is a family forum.
> 
> Two Hoyts with "wrong sided" back bars and two without back bars. Not your typical group.


If you notice, one of those is completely wrong sided, not just the back bar.


----------



## pragmatic_lee (Jan 19, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> If you notice, one of those is completely wrong sided, not just the back bar.


Ah, but you didn't catch the fact that the back bars on BOTH of those that have back bars are opposite from the way most folks set them up. Not sure why Carson has his like he does, but I have to set mine up like I do due to being shot in the hand during the war. :tongue:


----------



## Spoon13 (Feb 20, 2007)

pragmatic_lee said:


> Ah, but you didn't catch the fact that the back bars on BOTH of those that have back bars are opposite from the way most folks set them up. Not sure why Carson has his like he does, but I have to set mine up like I do due to being shot in the hand during the war. :tongue:


Those miniballs could do a number on you if you weren't careful. :wink:


----------



## SCarson (Apr 13, 2008)

Spoon13 said:


> If you notice, one of those is completely wrong sided, not just the back bar.





pragmatic_lee said:


> Ah, but you didn't catch the fact that the back bars on BOTH of those that have back bars are opposite from the way most folks set them up. Not sure why Carson has his like he does, but I have to set mine up like I do due to being shot in the hand during the war. :tongue:


If I set mine up back-arse-wards like everybody else, the top of the bow would cant 90 degrees left and the arrow would never stay on the rest. As it ks now, the RIGHT way, the bow stays within a couple degrees of vertical without having to fight it.


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

La Wildman said:


> No but i have a rack of Mathews!!!!!......:mg:.....and a Black Widow PSR II


Wow! That's a whole bunch of bulky walnut grips! Must be 5-6 pounds of walnut there! I love walnut for build furniture/cabinets, but Mathews wastes WAY to much of it in their grips. I only shoot bows with bare riser or side p


----------



## redman (Feb 22, 2003)

one hoyt is left hand


----------



## MGB (Dec 21, 2008)

MGB said:


> Wow! That's a whole bunch of bulky walnut grips! Must be 5-6 pounds of walnut there! I love walnut for build furniture/cabinets, but Mathews wastes WAY to much of it in their grips. I only shoot bows with bare riser or side p


WOW! That's alot of walnut wood in all them grips. I love me some walnut wood for cabinet/furniture wood, but this is way too much for bow grips. I shoot only bare riser (Hoyt) or skinny side plates (Elite). If I had to shoot Mathews, I'd strip the wood of the grip and shoot off the bare riser. 

P.S. This is my personal opinion. Please understand that you and anyone else is absolutely entitled to their own opinion.


----------

